# Score ?



## ndhunter27 (Sep 2, 2009)

New to the site. Just wondering what you guys think this one might score.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Net 143


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Seriously, what is up w/ all these first post types???

And, does he get your heart pumpin? I'd say he would most guys, which makes him a shooter. Put a tape on him later...


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

wow what a buzz kill of a thing to say! What would it matter if it was his 10000 post! That is a nice deer i would put him high 130's low 104's


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mid 140s.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

ICE'EM said:


> wow what a buzz kill of a thing to say! What would it matter if it was his 10000 post!


Because you obviously have no clue what I was getting at. All these people signing up just to see what this buck or that buck would score. I'm not hardcore old style like some of my friends, I enjoy scoring and it does matter to me. But it even gets under my skin when I keep seeing random people signing up just to see what a buck would score.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Mid 140s.


x2


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd give him 144 and why do you care? Its not your site I like seeing pics you do a lot of north dakota bashing noone says anything about you under their skin...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

tikkat3 said:


> I'd give him 144 and why do you care? Its not your site I like seeing pics you do a lot of north dakota bashing noone says anything about you under their skin...


You're right. North Dakota is the best state in the union hands down. And we shouldn't even shoot anything unless its over 140 because that would make this sport look bad. Trophy hunting based on score only is the only way to go...


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96,

If you don't like these types of post don't read them! It's pretty simple to tell what the post is about by the topic name. There are lots of topics I am not interested in, but I don't open them up and complain.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Score 146ish

Keep sending in your trail cam pictures. I love seeing them. 
 
Just because I am too lazy to get some set up myself does not mean i can not enjoy viewing others :wink:


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> ICE'EM said:
> 
> 
> > wow what a buzz kill of a thing to say! What would it matter if it was his 10000 post!
> ...


If you are talking about me man I signed up three years ago and coulnd remember my name and password so I created a new one.

I read this forum almost weekly year round. Usually before bow season some this forums interesting to read but I was getting bored and decided I would post a picture of a big buck. I'm confident enough to know what I think he would score I was just starting a thread. I agree BUZZ KILL!!


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

ndhunter27 said:


> New to the site. Just wondering what you guys think this one might score.


High 140's gross.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The thing that ****** me off about these threads is nobody kills the damn buck thats on camera so we can all see how close we are!!!! :******: :lol:

Its great practice. Now all you that have posted cam pics, get out there, kill em, and put a tape to em to we can see!

:lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

holmsvc said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96,
> 
> If you don't like these types of post don't read them! It's pretty simple to tell what the post is about by the topic name. There are lots of topics I am not interested in, but I don't open them up and complain.


I agree w/ your reasoning. My point was these people signing up and to me, using others opinions to base whether he's a shooter or not. Its terrible for hunting IMO when you get wrapped up in what a deer scores.



Dawgs13 said:


> If you are talking about me man I signed up three years ago and coulnd remember my name and password so I created a new one.
> 
> I read this forum almost weekly year round. Usually before bow season some this forums interesting to read but I was getting bored and decided I would post a picture of a big buck. I'm confident enough to know what I think he would score I was just starting a thread. I agree BUZZ KILL!!


Maybe you started another thread? Because I wasn't talking about you in this one. I'm talking about people that post once and then never again simply to find out what a buck scores for one reason or another. Again, getting wrapped up in what an animal scores kills the hunt and is bad for the public view of the sport. There's nothing wrong w/ putting a tape to an animal. I have friends who would argue this point and never let you put a tape to their deer. He actually is on here and pointed me to this forum. But put the tape to him after if you must. Just don't be disappointed and ruin the experience when he doesn't add up...


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ive never seen anyone say "if you guys like him i'll shoot him" or "If you think he'll go 145 i'll do it if its only 138 nope" people just do this to have a lil fun me and my buddys do it all the time looking at trail cam pics...


----------

